# Love when i see this



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

NOT!!!

Got a call from a customer, their "reg" plumber that has done there plumbing for 30 years couldn't make it to a rusted out and leaking wh. Thank god........... Told them the dangers of this and now we are their new plumbers


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> NOT!!!
> 
> Got a call from a customer, their "reg" plumber that has done there plumbing for 30 years couldn't make it to a rusted out and leaking wh. Thank god........... Told them the dangers of this and now we are their new plumbers


Where's the T&P?:whistling2:


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

What's with the draft hood??

And why do guys insist on using adlustable elbows to make a straight lenght of pipe?? Just a pet peeve of mine


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That P Tape isn't going to cut it for seismic strapping.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are there enough fresh air openings in that closet? I see one in the picture, but is it big enough?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

we need a before and after shot...

then we can really lay into you


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> we need a before and after shot...
> 
> then we can really lay into you


Funny, I was thinking something similar. Only the brave and crazy post pictures of their work on here. It's like a feeing frenzy.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Who needs a t&p there just a big scam 

:laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Who needs a t&p there just a big scam
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


There are heaters with t&p outlets on top too. For example A.O smith and State heaters are on top and side outlet is always capped.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That P Tape isn't going to cut it for seismic strapping.


Legal in Los Angeles. You do not need ot use "Earthquake Straps" heavy Ptape is allowable.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> we need a before and after shot...
> 
> then we can really lay into you


That was my after shot hahahahaha 


Didn't take an after of that one but my last pain in the a$$ one was this one, gc's love giving me plenty of room to work


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> That was my after shot hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Didn't take an after of that one but my last pain in the a$$ one was this one, gc's love giving me plenty of room to work


Just plain old wrong

Why did you lay the tank down like that...I don't think it would pass here


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> That was my after shot hahahahaha
> 
> Didn't take an after of that one but my last pain in the a$$ one was this one, gc's love giving me plenty of room to work


I had to turn my whole monitor sideways to see them pics clearly, btw nice job.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> That was my after shot hahahahaha
> 
> 
> Didn't take an after of that one but my last pain in the a$$ one was this one, gc's love giving me plenty of room to work


Fixed it for you.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

it looked better laying on its side


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Fixed it for you.


Thanks! Can't do it from my iPhone, or I prob can but don't know how


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Really nice job. You don't have to put a heat trap in the inlet/outlet water lines? We have to here. Inspector says it's one of those "green things". Haven't seen it in the books but I don't have the latest release I don't think.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the 3-valve bypass.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

where is the vacuum breaker or is it not code in U.S?


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Did you use a shoe horn to get the WH in there? :sweatdrop:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Epox said:


> Really nice job. You don't have to put a heat trap in the inlet/outlet water lines? We have to here. Inspector says it's one of those "green things". Haven't seen it in the books but I don't have the latest release I don't think.



Check valves or the funny rubber pieces in the nipples, or something else?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

No he want's a S shape on the flex or piping above the wtr htr so the heat is trapped in the piping. I had a really nice commercial wtr htr plumbed in and he had me do the heat trap and made my job look hacked.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Epox said:


> No he want's a S shape on the flex or piping above the wtr htr so the heat is trapped in the piping. I had a really nice commercial wtr htr plumbed in and he had me do the heat trap and made my job look hacked.


Sounds like an inspector who misinterpreted some code. Just insulate the connectors until it runs under the slab and 55 degree earth sucks the heat out of the pipe.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

What's the point of putting heat traps or piping to suite... if there's a recirc. pump on the heater? Just curious?:whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> There are heaters with t&p outlets on top too. For example A.O smith and State heaters are on top and side outlet is always capped.


 
On electric models, dont recall seeing that on a gas heater.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> That was my after shot hahahahaha
> 
> Didn't take an after of that one but my last pain in the a$$ one was this one, gc's love giving me plenty of room to work


Is that a heat pump? If so what manufacturer can't really make it out nice work btw


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Indie said:


> Funny, I was thinking something similar. Only the brave and crazy post pictures of their work on here. It's like a feeing frenzy.


LOL I will never post a pic again


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> LOL I will never post a pic again


 





If you want other professionals in the trade critiquing your work, you'll get that opinion here. Not all here are haters. So if you want to post a picture of your work here, just make sure it's bullet-proof and up to snuff. (or just pretend it's someone else's work pictures.......:laughing


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Is that a heat pump? If so what manufacturer can't really make it out nice work btw



Looks like a Grundfos. My favourite.

I'd use their comfort pump for that application though. You can select thermostat (aquastat?) or a timed recirc. Very slick.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Looks like a Grundfos. My favourite.
> 
> I'd use their comfort pump for that application though. You can select thermostat (aquastat?) or a timed recirc. Very slick.


I installed three GE hybrids recently..two in a school one in a resident...beautiful thing


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

No drip leg on the w/h?


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya it's a grundfos, it's all we use, gc already had the heater and pump his reg plumber got booted and we had to clean up his mess no drip leg needed, thing looked impossible to make happen, just so the lady could have a few extra inches in her huge walk in closet the size of my bedroom


----------

